#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增站規罰則 ─ 多帳號、主題移除賠償、樂園幣負值

## 狼王白牙

[*] 多帳號

近來發現多起會員註冊多帳號, 進行  跟畫家索取不同角色的頭像、
不當參與票選、參與論戰、連續灌水

即日起, 多帳號擁有者將會所有帳號都被停權, 包括主帳號
請於公告日一個月內使用論壇短訊息向我報備註冊多帳號理由, 誠實者免罰.

[*]主題移除賠償

會員清除自己的文章以及附加檔案, 導致整個主題被移除, 
編輯者必須賠償回覆者之樂園幣損失

[*] 樂園幣負值

樂園幣正常狀態下必為正數, 如樂園幣呈現負數將會導致帳號停權
帳號復權的唯一方法為: 將樂園幣補至正數後通知我, 可以由其他會員幫忙.

[*] 上述停權的定義

您將無法再使用被停權的帳號登入狼之樂園。


[spacer=5]狼王白牙  敬啟

[spacer=5]2008 年 2 月 20 日

----------

